

World War I soldier's room untouched for nearly a century - wtbob
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/12/29/world-war-i-soldiers-room-untouched-for-almost-100-years/

======
js2
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8456008)

~~~
wtbob
Thanks, I'd not seen it back then.

------
wtbob
Other than the obvious tribute to the sadness of his parents, the thing I took
away from the article is how spare the room was. As an officer, one would
presume he was from the upper classes, and yet his room is very plain. We
really do live in the lap of luxury nowadays!

